# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Stichting Centrum '45 (locatie De Vonk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Stichting Centrum '45 (locatie De Vonk)
Westeinde 94
Noordwijkerhout

Bezoek de website van Stichting Centrum '45


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Stichting Centrum '45 (locatie De Vonk).*

----------

